# C vs bash



## webfreak (4. April 2004)

Hallo, ich muss ein Script programmieren, das folgende möglichkeiten haben muss: 

Dateien kopieren
Rechte ändern
Owner ändern
aktuellen User ermitteln
inhalt von Dateien ändern(schreiben...) -> müsste gehen, bin ich sicher.


Ist das mit c realisierbar oder muss ich auf bash zurückgreifen

webfreak


----------



## JohannesR (4. April 2004)

Beides möglich, aber ich denke, dass es mit Shell-Scripting einfacher ist.



> Ist das mit c realisierbar oder muss ich auf bash zurückgreifen


Andersrum, würd ich sagen: Ist das mit Bash realisierbar, oder muss ich auf C zurückgreifen?
Perl wäre auch eine denkbare Variante.


----------

